# 2022 E/M Telehealth



## yahairag2@aol.com (Dec 29, 2021)

I read on AMA site of modifier 93 (used for telemedicine for audio use only) for 2022. CPT codes 99441, 42, 43 and 44 are codes that were implemented in 2020 for telemedicine audio use only. My question is, for 2022 can use a regular E/M code (ex:99213) with a 93 modifier for audio telehealth visit or do we still use the 9944X codes.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Dec 29, 2021)

yahairag2@aol.com said:


> I read on AMA site of modifier 93 (used for telemedicine for audio use only) for 2022. CPT codes 99441, 42, 43 and 44 are codes that were implemented in 2020 for telemedicine audio use only. My question is, for 2022 can use a regular E/M code (ex:99213) with a 93 modifier for audio telehealth visit or do we still use the 9944X codes.


Hi there, 
Thanks for the heads up on this new modifier. You should continue to use the telephone codes for audio-only visits _unless_ you are billing payer that has specifically stated you can report an office code for an audio-only visit.


----------



## KoBee (Jan 21, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for the heads up on this new modifier. You should continue to use the telephone codes for audio-only visits _unless_ you are billing payer that has specifically stated you can report an office code for an audio-only visit.


Hi there, question on telephone  codes for audio-only, if a provider does a the full aspect of an office visit HPI, self exam, MDM ... not understanding why we would use 99441-43, especially since the descriptions of the codes state


----------



## csperoni (Jan 21, 2022)

CMS guidelines (and many/most commercial payors follow suit) is audio only without video are billed 99441-99443.  The are not considered  telehealth and should not be billed as 99202-99215 unless as @jkyles@decisionhealth.com advised the carrier specified to use E/M for audio only.  I am not aware of any payor with a current guideline to bill 99202-99215 for audio only, but I do know they exist.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jan 25, 2022)

KoBee said:


> Hi there, question on telephone  codes for audio-only, if a provider does a the full aspect of an office visit HPI, self exam, MDM ... not understanding why we would use 99441-43, especially since the descriptions of the codes state


CPT Assistant 3/2008 gives the example of a telephone visit that matches what you describe - Patient calls the practice, physician performs HPI and MDM. I've not seen patient self-exams used for E/M coding but because exams (and history) aren't used to level office visits I guess that's not relevant here.


----------

